# Rams with sores behind gills



## BethL (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I'm Beth and I'm new to the list. Since I'm having health problems with my rams I came here first. I've had FW tanks for about 13yrs and have recently set up my first brackish tank for a Green Spotted Puffer. The brackish tank is doing fantastic and so are my FW tanks.

Anyway, last Monday I bought 5 balloon ram cichlids or whatever you want to call them. I never dreamed I was getting such a controversial fish. I already had 4 in my 75gal. The LFS tank was a bit dark so I didn't see the sores by the rams gills. The LFS water had nitrates of 80. I tested it when I came home. The sores were pretty red. They had been at the store for 2wks for sure.

I've been treating with melafix since last wk. I'd have to look at something to see what day I started. I think it might've been Wed. I see some blue scales on the sores of the 2 largest rams. I also see spots on the small rams but I haven't got a good angle to see if they too are blue scales.

As far as appearances go none of them are declining in health. All are active and eating like pigs. The one that looks the worst is very ornery and energetic. Their gills are not pumping hard.

The water they're in is

ammonia 0

nitrites 0

nitrates low 10

ph 8.0

The rams were slow dripped for at least an hour when I brought them home.

I don't remember the kh and that since it's been awhile since I tested it. I know the test said my water is good for cichlids but my understanding is that rams like a lower ph than what I have.

I'd like to know if you all have any advice. I wish I could tell if this is parasites. I don't see anything other than the sores. I've never dealt with gill problems like this nor sores so I'm at a loss.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Tank raised fish are usually pretty adaptable to higher ph's, so I wouldn't concern myself with that right now.

Any chance of posting a pic of the affected areas?

Are the fish flashing against objects in the tank?

Are these gold balloon rams, or are they the balloon version of the German blue rams?

I would do daily water changes and continue with the Melafix, as long as they are eating normally and behaving as they should. It's possible that the LFS water caused the problems you are dealing with.

Should they stop eating, or become reclusive, you might want to treat with antibiotics - erythromycin or sulfa would be my choice.

And welcome to CF! :thumb:


----------



## BethL (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi, thank you for your reply and welcoming me to the forum. I'm excited to be here.  I was afraid you all might shun me for having these fish. So far from looking at various cichlid forums people aren't as ticked as I thoght they might be.

Anyway, I don't have access to the digital camera but "kingsac" sent a picture of a fish that has a sore on it's underside that looks like what my guys have by their gills. The redness is fading to a light pink on 3 of the rams and there's definitely blue scales appearing on the sore spots. The 2 little ones gills are still pretty red.

I've spent hours doing net searches and I came across gill rot. The info said it's caused by high nitrates and low oxygen. That sounds very possible to me. If that's it then I got them before the sores began to look molted and with excess mucus.

I've seen some flashing but I'm not sure I should treat for parasites. I might see flashing 2-3 times a day but yesterday I didn't see any fashing at all.

These are the balloon version of the blue rams. I had fallen in love with the blue rams that I'd seen on the net so when I saw the balloons I had to have them. I was confused about their shape but they have that beautiful color. It was after I got the first crew [4 of them] home that I began doing net searches and discovered I have a mutant or hybrid. What do you think?

Then I was at a different LFS and saw the 5 and brought them home and discovered their gills when they were in better light.

They're still doing real well. The 2 little ones that look the worst still look to be thriving and are very friendly. I'm real excited because they have started to eat from my hand. I really hope they make it.

Thank you VER MUCH for telling me which antibiotic to use should I need to.

I've become one of those cichlidiots that I've read about.  I'm on the hunt for the more peaceful guys to add to my rams. I'm going to wind up moving my tetras and turning the 75gal into a cichlid tank.

Thanks Again, Beth



cichlidaholic said:


> Tank raised fish are usually pretty adaptable to higher ph's, so I wouldn't concern myself with that right now.
> 
> Any chance of posting a pic of the affected areas?
> 
> ...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, Beth, sounds like you're hooked!

I have some of the gold balloon/angel rams myself in a tank with a group of Bolivian rams.

As far as their origin, I'm just not sure about how they get their shape. With the ones I have, their bodies are relatively flat if you look at them head on, much like an angelfish. Their stomachs aren't "ballooned" like the balloon mollies you see at the LFS, they just have a rounded appearance if you view them in profile. I've had mine for quite some time, and while they haven't spawned, I've not noticed any health issues with them or anything like that, and I really enjoy them in this tank. They've got that feisty ram personality! I'll just be really honest and say that should I run upon some of the blue balloon rams that look healthy (they are all over the place here, but don't look so good in most cases) those will be in this particular tank, as well.

Since it appears that the gills may be rotting, I believe I would go ahead with the antibiotics, just to be safe!


----------



## BethL (Jul 18, 2008)

This weekend while angel hunting I picked up some Erythromycin by Gel-Tek. I was surprised at how gelled it is. I say that because I use Gel-Tek for IPâ€™s and while thick itâ€™s not like glue. What Iâ€™m doing is putting it in a cup with their food and letting it sit for a bit and them Iâ€™m pouring it in. Theyâ€™ve eaten a little bit so weâ€™ll see. Theyâ€™re still acting fine. Man I wish theyâ€™d heal!

Iâ€™m very glad to see a moderator on here that has some of these rams. Sounds like my guys are built just like yours. I definitely feel that they look a lot more like angels and not balloon fish that Iâ€™ve ever seen. I look at the rams and then I look at my angels and they are so similar. Iâ€™d prefer to call them angel rams but fear being lynched. 

The guy that I bought the healthy ones from told me that these rams had been much more hardy than the regular blue rams. I know that after reading about the regular rams I was willing to try them once. I expected some of them to possibly die the first night I had them. So far so good. Iâ€™ve had the first 4 for about a month now and I'm amazed the sick ones are still kicking.

Thank you again, Beth



cichlidaholic said:


> Well, Beth, sounds like you're hooked!
> 
> I have some of the gold balloon/angel rams myself in a tank with a group of Bolivian rams.
> 
> ...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

> Iâ€™m very glad to see a moderator on here that has some of these rams.


 :lol:

I'm a rogue!

I've also kept the dreaded electric blue jack dempsey and blood parrots, so I've got a bit of a _history_! :wink:

I'm fanatical about the fish that I breed and raise (mbuna, mostly). I don't take any risks with crossbreeding as far as they go, and I spend alot of $ on quality stock.

IMO, I know when I buy something like these little rams or blood parrots that I'm buying something of questionable origin. I don't breed them, or sell them, they are for my own enjoyment only.

It's those "hybrids" that get slipped past you as something other than what they are that scare me as far as the hobby goes.

Hope things continue to go well for you and your fish! :thumb:


----------



## BethL (Jul 18, 2008)

All hail to the rogue!! :dancing: I can be a bit of a rogue too sometimes.  That also says a lot about this forum which is very good.

I love the blood parrots. Who can resist those heart shaped lips?  I wouldn't be surprised if I wind up with one someday. Recently I was in a LFS and one was dying  and a pleco kept sucking it's side [I HATE THAT] and I noticed one of the other parrots kept chasing the plec away. I felt like crying, that was the saddest and sweetest thing.

That's neat that you breed. Whether human, dog or fish I forbid everyone here to breed. :lol: Good people like you that have the know how and [PATIENCE] can do it and I'll just enjoy. 

Thank you for the well wishes and I'm so glad to have met you. 

:lol:

I'm a rogue!

I've also kept the dreaded electric blue jack dempsey and blood parrots, so I've got a bit of a _history_! :wink:

I'm fanatical about the fish that I breed and raise (mbuna, mostly). I don't take any risks with crossbreeding as far as they go, and I spend alot of $ on quality stock.

IMO, I know when I buy something like these little rams or blood parrots that I'm buying something of questionable origin. I don't breed them, or sell them, they are for my own enjoyment only.

It's those "hybrids" that get slipped past you as something other than what they are that scare me as far as the hobby goes.

Hope things continue to go well for you and your fish! :thumb:[/quote]


----------

